# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 71 لسنة 2009 بشأن رعاية المريض النفسي

## دكتور سامح

[align=center]
*قانون رقم 71 لسنة 2009 بشأن رعاية المريض النفسي*

*نشر في الجريدة الرسمية العدد 20 تابع في 14 مايو سنة 2009*

*قـرار رئيس جمهورية مصرالعربية*

*بإصدار قانون رعاية المريض النفسي*
[/align]

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

مشكور جدا يادكتورسامح على هذاالجهد الرائع ...... مع خالص تحياتى .

----------


## حسام الدين منير

شاكريييييييييييييييين لكم مجهوداتكم العظيمه

----------


## tawfekfawzy

مشكور جدا يادكتورسامح على هذاالجهد الرائع ...... مع خالص تحياتى .

----------

